#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Business, Finance & Economics in Thailand >  >  Thailand to be the country of thinkers.

## Warwick

*PM: Thailand to be creative Asean hub*

Writer: BangkokPost.com Published: 31/08/2009 at 11:40 AM Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva wants Thailand to be the creative centre of Asean industry, with the value of creative industry products to rise from 12 per cent to 20 per cent of gross domestic product by 2012.
"The government recognises the importance of creative industries by combining the country's cultural assets with technological and innovative knowledge to come up with products with distinctive features," the prime minister said at a seminar on creative industries on Monday morning.

"These products would bring about sustainable development and allow Thailand to be the country of thinkers," he said.

The government planned to set up a new state agency responsible for overseeing creative industry within six months.

The government would develop information technology infrastructure for 3G and WiMax, and provide laws to support creative industries, he said.

"This project comes under the government's economic stimulus plan in the second phase," Mr Abhisit said.

LOL

Mark said it so I suppose it must be true.

----------


## panama hat

> "These products would bring about sustainable development and allow Thailand to be the country of thinkers," he said.







> The government planned to set up a new state agency responsible for overseeing creative industry within six months.

----------


## Escapeeeeeee

So he is going to pass a law decreeing that Thais should think. King Canute tried something like that when he noticed that the tide had a habit of coming in...

----------


## chitown

*Thailand to be the country of thinkers. 

I thought this was going to be a notthenation.com article

If ever Abhisit should get a vote of no confidence, it is now!!!!
*

----------


## Escapeeeeeee

^

But they haven't passed the law to think yet, so such a vote would not be able to come to any conclusion.

----------


## Perota

> *PM: Thailand to be creative Asean hub*
> 
>  the value of creative industry products to rise from *12 per cent* to 20 per cent of gross domestic product by 2012.


12% ?  What do they include here ?

----------


## natalie8

You guys are being too harsh. Thais DO think - about kin khao, sa-leep...

----------


## Mr R Sole

> "This project comes under the government's economic stimulus plan in the second phase," Mr Abhisit said.


 Mai Kaow jai?????? This guy was lost on the first word ...'This' even said in Thai!!!! Red Shirts 'boss' will go crazy....that's the last thing he wants is a nation of thinkers...They may start to question his supremacy...

Heaven forbid...stop him now.. I hear him cry..
 Oi, PH have I started something here...now you're at it as well...

----------


## Escapeeeeeee

^

Can you link to one of your posts that does not include pictures.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Attilla the Hen

> So he is going to pass a law decreeing that Thais should think. King Canute tried something like that when he noticed that the tide had a habit of coming in...


Ahhh yes, the old King Canute and the tide parable. Unfortunately, as you have shown, it is often misunderstood.

King Canute really was a thinker. He got fed up with his overly sycophantic court, so, to demonstrate that he was a mere mortal and not a God, he demanded that the tide should not come in with the rather predictable outcome that it did.

----------


## panama hat

^ Nah, with pictures is much nicer . . . good on him for going to the trouble!

----------


## Escapeeeeeee

> Originally Posted by Escapeeeeeee
> 
> 
> So he is going to pass a law decreeing that Thais should think. King Canute tried something like that when he noticed that the tide had a habit of coming in...
> 
> 
> Ahhh yes, the old King Canute and the tide parable. Unfortunately, as you have shown, it is often misunderstood.
> 
> King Canute really was a thinker. He got fed up with his overly sycophantic court, so, to demonstrate that he was a mere mortal and not a God, he demanded that the tide should not come in with the rather predictable outcome that it did.


You are completely correct and, in fact, was what was meant by my post.

----------


## Attilla the Hen

Oh......sorry.

----------


## English Noodles

> Nah, with pictures is much nicer .


I just skip straight past his posts, so annoying.

----------


## Escapeeeeeee

What, mine?

----------


## benbaaa

I remember when Thaksin decreed that Chiang Mai would be a domestic and international transport hub.

_Want to fly to Udon from Chiang Mai?  Certainly sir, we'll book you on the next flight to Swampy, and then you can get a taxi to Don Meang, and then you can get a flight to Udon.  Sorted._

----------


## skydiver1

> Originally Posted by Warwick
> 
> 
> *PM: Thailand to be creative Asean hub*
> 
>  the value of creative industry products to rise from *12 per cent* to 20 per cent of gross domestic product by 2012.
> 
> 
> 12% ?  What do they include here ?



Scams.

There's no denying they're pretty inventive in that department.

----------


## robuzo

If he means revamping the education system to encourage creative thinking and move it away from rote learning and East Asian-style teaching to tests and cramming, I'm all for it.  I doubt that is what will take place.  The direction the Thailand Creative & Design Center has taken after starting off so promisingly is especially discouraging in this regard.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> The government would develop information technology infrastructure for 3G and WiMax, and provide laws to support creative industries, he said.


Oh, really - they are going to relax foreign business ownership laws? Swell!

----------


## English Noodles

> 12% ? What do they include here ?


Advertising, architecture, arts and antique markets, crafts, communication design, publishing, direct marketing, some aspects of tourism and sport.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> If he means revamping the education system to encourage creative thinking and move it away from rote learning and East Asian-style teaching to tests and cramming, I'm all for it.  I doubt that is what will take place.  The direction the Thailand Creative & Design Center has taken after starting off so promisingly is especially discouraging in this regard.


Could you elaborate? I am not familiar with that (I assume) fiasco.

The real question then becomes, how can we (farang with business' in Thailand) exploit this new govt venture?

----------


## Mid

> "The government recognises the importance of creative industries by combining the country's cultural assets with technological and innovative knowledge to come up with products with distinctive features," the prime minister said at a seminar on creative industries on Monday morning.


want a short cut Mark ? try paying attention to Thailands Education System ................ :mid:

----------


## gjbkk

> "These products would bring about sustainable development and allow Thailand to be the country of thinkers," he said.









> The government would develop information technology infrastructure for 3G and WiMax, and provide laws to support creative industries, he said.


Isn’t creativity is a sort of freedom of expression:  :Confused:  risky business that could contravene the LM laws  :mid:

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> If he means revamping the education system to encourage creative thinking and move it away from rote learning and East Asian-style teaching to tests and cramming, I'm all for it.  I doubt that is what will take place.  The direction the Thailand Creative & Design Center has taken after starting off so promisingly is especially discouraging in this regard.
> 
> 
> Hardly surprising such places are a place for offsprings of Hi=So to play creatie by seeing who can clone/copy cutting edge design from Dessai c 1930 Frank Lloyd right or Coco Chanel
> 
> Hardly surprising in apaternalistic dont ask dont be laughed at society


True, it was probably inevitable, but one doesn't have to be surprised to be disappointed.  I expected tame, but not necessarily lame.  Naive, I know, especially considering the location.  Of course, TCDC wasn't helped much by being so closely associated with the evil fugitive bad man- just another of his schemes to turn Bangkok into Singapore (even if Za Dai Nippon did pay for most of it), and himself into a cut-rate version of LKY.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> If he means revamping the education system to encourage creative thinking and move it away from rote learning and East Asian-style teaching to tests and cramming, I'm all for it.  I doubt that is what will take place.  The direction the Thailand Creative & Design Center has taken after starting off so promisingly is especially discouraging in this regard.
> 
> 
> Could you elaborate? I am not familiar with that (I assume) fiasco.
> 
> The real question then becomes, how can we (farang with business' in Thailand) exploit this new govt venture?


Top floor of Emporium.  Here's a link: TCDC (Thailand Creative & Design Center)

There was a period after the coup when it looked like it might not survive at all, so I suppose it is not exactly a fiasco- after all, it has a really big gift shop!  Also a quiet place to hang out and have a snack if you arrive early for a movie; the Thai restaurant isn't too bad, although the portions are small.  Of course, it wasn't meant to be about restaurants and gift shops, but never mind, it keeps the rich kids interested, I guess.

----------


## zubber

thinking about the next hello kitty purchase and cruising from mall to mall ,aye lads thats the deep thinking .besides its too hot to think about anything important just chill out with a beer and climb into the hammock ..........

----------


## zubber

TV keeps them all airheaded ,enough dross to sink a battleship

----------


## Dan

There's - perhaps - nothing wrong with trying to develop more profitable industries and I don't think the sub-racist characterisations of Thais really have much purchase on reality but an expansion from 12% of GDP (which is definitely a lie anyway) to 20% in 3 years is just absurd. Presumably this is new business, not just displacing income from farming or industry or services, and if it is, it seems crazily optimistic. I only occasionally summon up the strength to read the Thai-language media but I wonder if any journalists have the balls to hold him to account on these stupid figures?

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Perota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Warwick
> ...


Business is business...

----------


## Muadib

> Originally Posted by Perota
> 
> 12% ? What do they include here ?
> 
> 
> Advertising, architecture, arts and antique markets, crafts, communication design, publishing, direct marketing, some aspects of tourism and sport.


I seriously doubt that 12% of Bangkok's populace could be classified as thinkers, but of the entire country is simply ludicrous... If you tell a lie long enough, you eventually begin to believe it... And we all know how lax most Thais are with the truth...

----------


## Dan

To be fair, that's 12% of GDP. It doesn't say anything about how many people are generating that much income. That said, I still don't believe the 12% (that's twice as much as tourism).

----------


## English Noodles

> I seriously doubt that 12% of Bangkok's populace could be classified as thinkers, but of the entire country is simply ludicrous... If you tell a lie long enough, you eventually begin to believe it


That's not what he said.



> the value of creative industry products to rise from 12 per cent to 20 per cent of *gross domestic product* by 2012.

----------


## Dean

Let me know when the Thai govenment values education enough to institute a decent primary educational system for the vast majority of Thais ( preferably free).  I'll bring back my 3 step children and  son back from America.

----------


## watterinja

This is hilarious...  :rofl: 

Flat rear head, sloping sides - little space, on average for brain capacity. An IQ barely above functional moron & now they're setting of to become the intellectual genii of SE Asia.

Oh dear, oh dear...  :rofl:

----------


## gjbkk

To be fair there is a lot of creative thinking here: just take a look at some of the TV adverts and the animations produced. 

However, there is a sad lack consistency, technical discipline and standards. There is this horrible fear by every Thai of upsetting the bosses [ก่าและปัญญา ] the old and intelligent wisdom, if my Thai is correct and Sarit was a cnut for creating such a system "el duce" style. ,,,, Khun Noodles will correct my Thai if its wrong, I hope 

This system does not really exist in today’s advertising techniques which really boils down to poor and antiquated management.

Of the other creative stuff, I must admit I know sod all about.

But I am sure the PM will have a differnt view tomorrow.

----------


## madjbs

> just take a look at some of the TV adverts


Yep, Thailand is becoming quite well know for very good creative advertising.

Of course, the usual bunch of morons on here won't believe it.........

----------


## jim1176

> PM: Thailand to be creative Asean hub


Another ridiculous HUB fantasy.

How about Thailand: Hub of stupid  Hubs

----------


## FlyFree

This is what makes Thailand special. Just as you feel jaded and like you've heard it all before, they come up with a spanking new angle. Thinking. A brand spanking new Hub, courtesy of someone that should surely know better. The bestest, most ludicrous hub yet devised by man.

Creativity. Man this blows me fuckin mind. Real kewl.

Let's find what we are absolutely the worst at and become a hub for it, quick quick. No fuckin plomplem.

----------


## Loy Toy

I think Apisit attempting to play Moses, parting the waters and changing the tide of technical transfer is a little over the top even for him.

He should be making more important announcements like calling national elections and trying to settle the society rift that is pulling this country into the gutter.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I think Apisit attempting to play Moses, parting the waters and changing the tide of technical transfer is a little over the top even for him.


All things considered, I think Abhisit's intention is well-placed -- he's western educated, and he knows the value of intellectual resources and products -- I don't think it's far fetched to assume that he probably wants the same for Thailand.

The problem, as always, is in the implementation -- namely that while I do believe that Abhisit is quite intelligent, it is unavoidable that those that will be tasked in implementing this initiative are not -- and thus it begins.

You can't have morons set up something that requires intelligence, and that is supposed to be foster intelligence - it doesn't work in the UK, the US, and it can't work in Thailand.





> He should be making more important announcements like calling national elections and trying to settle the society rift that is pulling this country into the gutter.


Actually, I agree with him ignoring the whiners - any concept of national elections, right now, would only truly create a rift -- when there currently isn't much of a rift (no matter the Reds' best efforts to make it appear that way).  The majority of Thais appear quite okay with the present government and the work it does.

----------


## Spin

I read elsewhere today the government were offering some kind of tax credits to spa's in an effort to improves thailands reputation as the "hub of Spas"
Thats not too far off but they missed the letters "tics"  off the end.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Farang think too much! Kit mak!

Nuff said.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Yeah, I know -- Crazy Farang Science (CFS)

----------


## gjbkk

> All things considered, I think Abhisit's intention is well-placed -- he's western educated,


 
So was Pol Pot  :mid:

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> 
> I think Apisit attempting to play Moses, parting the waters and changing the tide of technical transfer is a little over the top even for him.
> 
> 
> All things considered, I think Abhisit's intention is well-placed -- he's western educated, and he knows the value of intellectual resources and products -- I don't think it's far fetched to assume that he probably wants the same for Thailand.


What Mark Yuan-Abhisit wants for Thailand is to maintain the rule of the elite, nothing more.  I don't know what basis anyone would have for giving him or the Democrats the benefit of the doubt.

----------


## Mr R Sole

> Can you link to one of your posts that does not include pictures. Thanks in advance.


Check out my posts and find one for yourself. There are a few..It could be a game for you to play...other than with yourself  :rofl:  sorry no malice meant. just humour.




> ^ Nah, with pictures is much nicer . . . good on him for going to the trouble!


Thank PH, looks like Eng' noodles doesn't feel the same..




> just skip straight past his posts, so annoying.


See... I actually like your posts Noodles, can't you see the humour in mine???? Are you sure you're English???

Hey look no further...here's one for you..............

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> ...


The only basis for giving Abhisit or the Democrats the benefit of the doubt is sheer ignorance, something daffy has in spades.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> All things considered, I think Abhisit's intention is well-placed -- he's western educated,
> 
> 
>  
> So was Pol Pot


Good point - after all, so are you....

Nevertheless, you entirely miss the point, in order to push your agenda. Sad.




> What Mark Yuan-Abhisit wants for Thailand is to maintain the rule of the elite, nothing more.  I don't know what basis anyone would have for giving him or the Democrats the benefit of the doubt.


That he can compose a sentence...?

Additionally, if the 'rule of the elite' results in political stability, and economic strength, no one cares what the agenda is.

Let's face it, if Abhisit seriously relaxed foreign ownership laws, and weakened the Baht down to 50 Baht to the dollar, you folks would all be praising him and chanting his name ;-)

----------


## AntRobertson

> Additionally, if the 'rule of the elite' results in political stability, and economic strength, no one cares what the agenda is.


I think it highly likely that those disenfranchised would have a fair bit to say about it.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> What Mark Yuan-Abhisit wants for Thailand is to maintain the rule of the elite, nothing more.  I don't know what basis anyone would have for giving him or the Democrats the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> 
> That he can compose a sentence...?


What kind of a sentence are we talking about here? 18 years? Or are you saying that the fundamental requirement of sound governance is that the leader of the government can speak a foreign language correctly? Either way you make no sense, as usual.

----------


## DrB0b

> Additionally, if the 'rule of the elite' results in political stability, and economic strength, no one cares what the agenda is.


Do you seriously believe that Thailand has "political stability, and economic strength"? What's the population of your planet? How difficult is it to get a visa?

----------


## robuzo

> Let's face it, if Abhisit seriously relaxed foreign ownership laws, and weakened the Baht down to 50 Baht to the dollar, you folks would all be praising him and chanting his name ;-)


I don't think he could do that on his own even if he wanted to.  He would have to accumulate the sort of power that the evil fugitive bad man aspired to for that.  Not that Abhisit doesn't aspire to that kind of power, but occupying the center ring in a three-ring circus doesn't make you the ringmaster.

----------


## gjbkk

> Additionally, if the 'rule of the elite' results in political stability, and economic strength, no one cares what the agenda is.


 
erm, are you human?





> Good point - after all, so are you.... 
> 
> Nevertheless, you entirely miss the point, in order to push your agenda. Sad.


No agenda mate just a realistic observation. Most of us on this forum were educated in the west, but none of us run a country.

A point you failed to notice

----------


## AntRobertson

> ...Most of us on this forum were educated in the west, but none of us run a country.
> 
> A point you failed to notice


Indeed.  My repeated attempts to annex MKP and delcare it an independent state have been foiled at every turn!  :Mad:

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> Additionally, if the 'rule of the elite' results in political stability, and economic strength, no one cares what the agenda is.
> 
> 
>  
> erm, are you human?
> 
> 
> ...


Daffy does, he's the King of Duckburg. That's why, no matter how many people on here tell him he's an idiot, he never believes he's an idiot. No matter how he's treated in the real world he can always retreat to Duck Castle and enjoy the plaudits of his imaginary subjects.

----------


## English Noodles

> See... I actually like your posts Noodles, can't you see the humour in mine?


I like what you have to say (usually), I just find the pictures all over the place tiresome and have started skipping past the posts littered with pictures. Nothing personal you understand. :Smile:

----------


## Escapeeeeeee

Îts like reading a comic

----------


## Fabian

> What Mark Yuan-Abhisit wants for Thailand is to maintain the rule of the elite, nothing more. I don't know what basis anyone would have for giving him or the Democrats the benefit of the doubt.


Rule of the elite is not the worst of ideas. Rule of peasants never worked out so well.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> What Mark Yuan-Abhisit wants for Thailand is to maintain the rule of the elite, nothing more. I don't know what basis anyone would have for giving him or the Democrats the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> 
> Rule of the elite is not the worst of ideas. Rule of peasants never worked out so well.


I'm sorry, do you mean to say that everyone not part of the self-appointed elite here is a "peasant"?  I'm not sure oligarchies work out so well, actually, in the long run.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Fabian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by robuzo
> ...


Quite frankly, this social term is purely one of invention. As it is the conditioned Westerner that finds it necessary to cast class aspirations towards most everything and then create compartmentalized social structures which don't exist.

----------


## Deck Ape

> Let's find what we are absolutely the worst at and become a hub for it, quick quick. No fuckin plomplem.


 :rofl:

----------


## Fabian

Robuzo, I said elites, not oligarchies. Every society needs elites. Only the minions disagree.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Daffy does, he's the King of Duckburg. That's why, no matter how many people on here tell him he's an idiot, he never believes he's an idiot. No matter how he's treated in the real world he can always retreat to Duck Castle and enjoy the plaudits of his imaginary subjects.


You are, of course, seriously mixing up toon universes -- Duckburg and Duck Castle are from the Walt Disney realm of Ducks -- to which Daffy Duck does not belong, being a Warner Bros property.

Clearly, if you can't even keep those details straight, why should anyone believe anything else you say...

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I don't think he could do that on his own even if he wanted to.


The point was not his capability, but 'what if' his government managed to do so - in which case all those in the peanut gallery would sing his praises, because it benefits them.

----------


## robuzo

> Robuzo, I said elites, not oligarchies. Every society needs elites. Only the minions disagree.


You can be as glib as you like, but it would help the conversation were you to be a bit more clear about your definition of "elite" as it pertains to Thailand.  The elite running this show didn't reach their position through any sort of meritocracy, unless the patronage system counts.  Please tell us all what makes the Thai elite so deserving of their status- is it because they're the best and the brightest?

----------


## Fabian

Robuzo, I didn't just mean only the supposed ruling elite when I was talking about elite. Then I don't think it is as clear the case of an ruling elite keeping the poor down as you want to believe. As rare an occasion that is, I am agreeing with Rural Surin there.

----------


## robuzo

> Robuzo, I didn't just mean only the supposed ruling elite when I was talking about elite. Then I don't think it is as clear the case of an ruling elite keeping the poor down as you want to believe. As rare an occasion that is, I am agreeing with Rural Surin there.


I see. Nothing to do with what I "want to believe" (which etymologically speaking is kind of redundant), and I still don't see whom you are talking about when you refer to the "elite" in Thailand.  I suppose you are suggesting I take RS off of ignore to find an explanation of what you mean, but all the same, I'd rather not.

----------

